# 36-48 hours before I can use my new Plasma?



## DJSix (Jan 19, 2004)

I was told by the Best Buy agent (helping me load my Panasonic TC-P50S1) tv into my vehicle that since we wouldn't be able to have the tv upright during transport, I'd have to wait 36-48 hours before powering the tv on. I couldn't find anythin about this in the owners manual or on Panasonic's website, anyone have any info on this?

Ryan


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Did you buy a plasma TV or a Frigidaire? :lol: I think this sales rep is seriously confused!


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Another clueless sales rep. The screen is more susceptible to breakage during transportation. This is the only concern with placing a TV on its backside during delivery.

Enjoy your new gear!


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Maybe there was a misunderstanding, how cold did the tv get b4 you got it in the house? If it was out in the cold, it does need awhile to completely warm back up b4 it should be fired up.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Maybe a couple of hours if it was really cold outside. Surely, if you went straight home by the time you got the TV unpacked and mounted it should be ok, unless it was in a deep freeze all night.

THe risk of breakage while laying flat is really the concern as was pointed out.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks for this one - I really needed a good belly laugh this morning!! :lol:

I guess he thought you should let all the phosphors settle back to their normal positions before you fired it up!!


----------



## RobertSeattle (Aug 27, 2006)

He didn't tell you to use a hammer to check for "soft spots" in the plasma screen?


----------



## DJSix (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks for the the responses, I can always count on DBSTalk to set things straight . The TV was only on it's side for no more than 20 minutes and the outside temperature was around 55 degrees. As soon I got home, it went straight inside. I ended up firing up the TV about 45 minutes after my post, and it looks GREAT. I just need to wait for HDNet to show the calibration screens and I'll tweak the settings.

BTW, it wasn't a sales rep who told me wrong, it was one of the guys from the back where the tv's/etc are stored.

Ryan


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

What he may have meant is for condensation to dissipate before firing it up. This should only be a problem in colder weather but he may have been a little overcautious.


----------



## DJSix (Jan 19, 2004)

jerry downing said:


> What he may have meant is for condensation to dissipate before firing it up. This should only be a problem in colder weather but he may have been a little overcautious.


I doubt it, since he didn't say anything about not firing it up if we had been able to have the box stand up straight.

Ryan


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Keeping a plasma screen upright keeps the thin glass that makes up the screen from delaminating (or completely breaking).

Delaminating occurs as the bonding between the front glass layer and the picture-dot cell walls break, causing a blurring effect.

Be sure to take a good long look at your new screen. They are -not- supposed to be laid flat.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

barryb said:


> Be sure to take a good long look at your new screen. They are -not- supposed to be laid flat.


For long periods or transport...dont worry the guy.

Even most plasma manufactures recommend laying the plasma flat to put on/remove the stand.

Its really not that big of a deal as long as you are not laying it down for long periods or transporting it that way.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Grentz said:


> For long periods or transport...dont worry the guy.
> 
> Even most plasma manufactures recommend laying the plasma flat to put on/remove the stand.
> 
> Its really not that big of a deal as long as you are not laying it down for long periods or transporting it that way.


I agree. My most recent purchase had the same directions to lay the set flat on the edge of a table for the stand install.

IF you think of how glass trucks are built, they have racks that are just a touch out ot vertical to allow the glass to stand up, but still be supported on its entire surface because glass is more durable when standing up. The front of the TV is a piece of glass, so during transit, it is more suceptible to damage when laying down.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Yep, it's the same with ceramic and natural stone tile. You want to transport it on its edge to avoid breakage.


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

rudeney said:


> Did you buy a plasma TV or a Frigidaire? :lol: I think this sales rep is seriously confused!


 Ah. A BB salesman strikes again. I had one tell me my TV would blow up if I didn't use a Monster HDMI cable.:eek2: Where do they get these guys??


----------



## gameguru1360 (Dec 7, 2009)

when I got my 42" panny plasma S1 tv last weekend, the BB salesman told me I'd have to wait 6 hours if it was to be transported lying flat. But I was able to transport it on the side with a 60/40 fold down seat, so it was only lying on its side for about 10 seconds.. Powered mine up after about 30 minutes or so...no problems here!


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

gameguru1360 said:


> when I got my 42" panny plasma S1 tv last weekend, the BB salesman told me I'd have to wait 6 hours if it was to be transported lying flat. But I was able to transport it on the side with a 60/40 fold down seat, so it was only lying on its side for about 10 seconds.. Powered mine up after about 30 minutes or so...no problems here!


Like the rest of the thread said, he was full of crap. The danger in laying a TV flat is breaking the glass, which is greatly reduced form older sets. Once you are home, there should be no problems. In fact, by telling you the risk was somehow in not waiting, he was erroneously easing your mind to the true danger.

Hopefully you did not beleive him when he told you to buy the $100 plus Monster cables also.


----------



## DJSix (Jan 19, 2004)

Lee L said:


> Hopefully you did not beleive him when he told you to buy the $100 plus Monster cables also.


Which is why I bought my plasma through BB's website, no way for the salesman to try to convince me that I need Monster cables.


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

I helped FEDEX pull my new LG 42 LED backlight out of the truck, it was flat on its back! TV worked great for about 12 hours then it crapped out NO picture only sound. I guess it took a beating in shipping although no apparent damage to the set its guts must of been messed up. Got to watch 12 hours of the most incredible picture I have ever seen though, can't wait for the replacement to arrive.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Some people claim that laying a plasma screen flat can cause the glass panel to sag and "delaminate" from the cellular panel, allowing the gasses inside to escape and/or bleed between cells (i.e. pixels). I suppose there is some science behind that theory, but in practice, I've bought four plasma TV's (all 42" or larger) and all have been transported flat with no problems at all. I know that's just anecdotal data, but if this were such a common problem, I'd think we'd hear about it much more often. My opinion is that the biggest issue with transporting a plasma TV laying flat is breaking the glass.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

You have to understand that the technology has evolved a lot over the years. Rumors and information from the past is still showing up as fact today though.

The early generation plasmas did have issues with being laid flat for long periods of time, and it was best to let them settle for a few hours after setting them up from what I understood. But this is from years and many generations ago. It also was for sets that were not built as well, and really these days the only brands left in plasma are reputable well built sets.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Grentz said:


> The early generation plasmas did have issues with being laid flat for long periods of time, and it was best to let them settle for a few hours after setting them up.


I'm trying to understand what is physically happening here that would cause this, even with "older technology" sets. My understanding of plasma technology is that each pixel is made up of three sealed cells (for R,G,B) containing gases that are excited when a voltage is applied. This forms plasma that gives off photons that excite phosphors. These sealed cells are sandwiched between glass and dielectric panels. If a cell "breaks", then it will not form plasm when charged, and it will not produce photons and will not excite the phosphors. It's permanently broken and will never work. I just don't see how gravity can change the properties of the cells temporarily more or less excitable.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

From what I understand, it was due to the risk of some part of the panel separating, and in the past they used a different process where some part "floated" in a sense. Could be complete BS 

No idea really though, I believed the company engineers saying not to lay them flat for extended periods and to let them rest before turning them on right away, and then believed them when they said the risk was much reduced with newer generations.

The bigger risks we were all worried about back when was permanent IR, shorter life spans, and altitude issues, all of which were extremely common problems with the early generations. I never saw any negative from laying them flat, and it very well could have just been them using "scare factor" to keep people from laying them flat and potentially breaking the glass.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

If separation was (or still is?) the issue, then it would be actually "break" those cells and no amount of time will fix that. I think the whole "don't use it for 36-48 hours" thing is a bunch of bunk. If laying it flat damages the set, it will be permanent.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I would definitely beleive that something could break in a truck ride on its back though I agree if it breaks, letting it sit upright for any amount of time can;t magically make it fix itself. Taking one home in the family truckster, where you can see it and control what happens is a whole differnt thing.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

rudeney said:


> If separation was (or still is?) the issue, then it would be actually "break" those cells and no amount of time will fix that. I think the whole "don't use it for 36-48 hours" thing is a bunch of bunk. If laying it flat damages the set, it will be permanent.


I don't disagree with your logic. :whatdidid


----------



## BarkingGhost (Dec 29, 2007)

DJSix said:


> I was told by the Best Buy agent (helping me load my Panasonic TC-P50S1) tv into my vehicle that since we wouldn't be able to have the tv upright during transport, I'd have to wait 36-48 hours before powering the tv on. I couldn't find anythin about this in the owners manual or on Panasonic's website, anyone have any info on this?
> 
> Ryan


Cool! I bought the TC-50PS14 from Costco over the weekend.


----------



## DJSix (Jan 19, 2004)

BarkingGhost said:


> Cool! I bought the TC-50PS14 from Costco over the weekend.


I'm sure you'll be happy with it. We were going to buy the TV at Costco, but as it happened, the Sunday circulars came out, and BB had the TV for MUCH cheaper, so off we went!

I'm loving the tv, the clarity is amazing. Seeing the Planet Earth series again on Blu-Ray is an amazing sight.

Ryan


----------

